# Question???



## huffysback (Feb 8, 2008)

I recently bought this little bottle on Ebay, and I can't seem to find any information on it. 
 It stands 2" tall.

 Any info on it would be great.


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2008)

That is a KC-4. It is a Sharp & Dohme bottle, and is somewhat scarce. Value is around $75-100, I have seen some go for a little less, but anything under $75 for one is pretty cheap. It's a nice little poison. ~Jim


----------



## huffysback (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for the information...

 Debbie


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2008)

> but anything under $75 for one is pretty cheap


 Wow, if it's the one I looked at you gambled with that list and lousy pics but it paid off.


----------



## huffysback (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, that was a risky one...but I had a feeling about it! Thank goodness it all worked out in the end. Way under 75! 

 Debbie


----------



## NCdigger5 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Debbie, how much did you get that one for?


----------



## huffysback (Feb 11, 2008)

Final bid was around 34...

 Debbie


----------



## NCdigger5 (Feb 11, 2008)

nice


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 11, 2008)

> I had a feeling about it!


 Sometimes you gotta go with your gut. Stinks whens it's just indigestion though.


----------

